# Taffy caught in the act sock hunting...finally!!



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

Ok, this is a TERRIBLE video, and just advance all the way to :50 seconds, which is when you first see him. Every time he saw me looking at him, he stopped. I've been trying to capture him doing his sock hunting thing for years, and have never been able to catch him. Turn up the volume and you can hear his little mewing sounds he makes as he leaves a trail of socks all the way from the laundry room to the rest of the house. Taffy does this every single day, multiple times a day. I pick the socks up about 4 times a day, and he drags them back out. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K3enL_0yKic&list=FLVA8QHHfDMpMEyBu_E1TcRw


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

That is just too cute!


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

Oh my, that is adorable!:luv


----------



## annegirl (Oct 16, 2012)

Super cute So glad to see him look well too. How many socks does he hunt?


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Awwww with the small meows too that's just soooo Cute


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

That is too funny!!


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

That is a cat on a mission! Over and over again too.


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

annegirl said:


> Super cute So glad to see him look well too. How many socks does he hunt?


However many are in the box. Some days there are more than others, because I then find socks hidden all over the house. Up in the cat trees, under the couch, in my daughter's bed, lol! He is a nut! I just got a much clearer video of him doing it, I will have to put that one up.


----------



## Artiesmom1 (Jan 28, 2014)

That is so adorable! Taffy is giving you 'gifts' to find!
so sweet...I love his meow...it is more like a 'naw--oww''' (Artie has the same meow)...I just love it....

You have a very special kitty....


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

Updated video footage of "Taffy the Amazing Sock Hunter". I realize this must be really boring to watch, and this one is longer, but my family is fascinated to finally see this, because we have been trying to see him do this for years, and the moment he sees us, he stops. This one is not so fuzzy, and you can hear him mewing better. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OrwuVKJjxgs


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

Taffy is up to his old tricks again.
Loved it.


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

Howsefrau, I am seriously in tears cracking up at these videos! I was laughing so hard and forced my boyfriend to watch, too! Haha! I loved the original video but this clearer version is CLASSIC! He is such a hilarious, incredible little guy... he has me absolutely dying of laughter! My favorite part is when he mews, it sounds like he is announcing his successful hunting of the sock. This needs to be on Ellen, or some sort of TV show hahaha. I've watched the entire videos almost 3 times now, he just kills me! Talk about one VERY special, hilarious little kitty! Your house must never be boring with him around.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

OMG! Howsefrau, That has got to be the CUTEST thing ever!!
Taffy is Precious! I'm so happy to see him "Sock Hunting"! 
Sharon


----------



## Azerane (Feb 26, 2015)

That is just too darn cute 

I really can't help but wonder what he's doing though. It's interesting that each sock he brings out, unless interrupted, he drops a little further away each time. It's quite interesting behaviour really, and I really wish I knew what was going on in his adorable little mind


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

Mandy and Ellie said:


> Howsefrau, I am seriously in tears cracking up at these videos!


Thank you, you are too sweet  I think he's pretty incredible too. I always feel like since he's an indoor cat, that this is his way of using his hunting instinct. It was so funny, the first few years, before we realized this was a "thing" that he did, and before I kept his box of socks by the dryer, he would find whatever he could. A shirt in the laundry basket, or the worst was, if there was a napkin underneath a glass, he would pull the napkin off the glass and spill the water. He would take the hand towel that I keep hanging over the handle of the stove, whatever he could find. Now I just know to keep his sock box on the floor by the dryer. If I pick it up, to vacuum or mop, and forget to put it back down, he won't jump up there and get it. He's a little weirdo.


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

Azerane said:


> I really can't help but wonder what he's doing though.


I can't figure it out either, in fact, I was saying I would love a cat psychologist to interpret this, lol. He leaves each one further away, and in a straight line that keeps going until he hits the end of the hallway.


----------



## Artiesmom1 (Jan 28, 2014)

WOW! so cute!

I wonder what he is thinking also...

kind of like bringing gifts to someone.. or is he feeling lonely and these are his toys to keep him company?

Would love to know..

Yes, you need to submit this to someone, somewhere...
Ellen, Jackson Galaxy,


----------



## zuma (Nov 5, 2009)

Aww that is so adorable! I'm so glad he's back to his sock hunting happy self!


----------



## Sabrina767 (Sep 5, 2014)

These are the most adorable videos!!!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

*#@%&*!*

I must need to update something, because I can't see either video. Grrrr. Tried MowMow's too. Just the evil circle of death. Sigh. I'm DYING to see the sock hunting!!


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Howsefrau,
Taffy is so cute! 
It seems you're not alone with cats and sock hunting, though! I've read some other people's cats doing the same thing, with similar distinct meows, too. Some folks have even had kitties taking their undies and bras from their drawers and dragged them all out to the living room! :yikes Needless to say, it must be quite embarrassing whenever they have company over and the kitty got into that "hunting mode"! Imagine the thoughts running into those poeple's minds! LOL! Especially those who never had cats! :lol:


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

Spirite - Sorry you can't see the video. I have a mac and I can't see it if I use the Safari browser but I can if I use Firefox, I"m not sure if that is the problem maybe? 

Tabbcatt - I know someone who used to have a cat that used to steal her bra's and underwear out of the dresser drawers, lol. I'm thankful Taffy does not do that. It is weird though, if we have someone come over to our house and they walk in and see the trail of socks, you can just see the confused look on their faces, and I have to explain


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Gah!! So sweet! My Ponty cat used to carry his stuffed babies around and yowl a bit, but nothing quite like your Taffy!!


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

a-DOR-able! Great camera work, too! I love the meows, when he puts a pair down!...


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Finally!! SO worth the wait! 

I think I'm in love. :luv 

Even though I knew he was going to reappear with another sock, every time he did, it cracked me up. It sounds like he's calling for someone - the feline version of Hansel & Gretel, trying to point the way home?


----------



## Sundown (Aug 11, 2014)

Too funny. It's almost as if he is counting the socks as he drops them.


----------

